# Sirius Antenna



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of a source for a Sirius permanent mount mobile antenna? I have searched all over and can't find anything bu mag mounts for the aftermarket.

Thanks


----------



## TheScappian (Jul 11, 2007)

not sure exactly what you need, but if anyone would have it tss-radio.com would.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, but no dice. I talked with the guys at tss last week and they have nothing either. Almost all of my equipment comes from them so they were the first place I checked.

What I'm looking for is a permanent roof mount antenna for a custom truck. Something like the OEM's use on new vehicles or the older analog cell phone antennas. Thought about using an OEM from one of the car manufacturers but the cable assemblies are not compatible with regular Sirius equipment.

Guess I'll stick with a magnetic antenna.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I finally found one. The Shakespeare SRA-25 is a marine Sirius antenna that can be permanantly roof mounted via a 7/16" hole. It also comes with another mount that works with 4 screw holes.

It can be painted to match as long as you don't use metallic paint. I painted mine to match my F250 and installed via the hole from an old cell antenna. Works great and is barely visible.


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

rkicklighter said:


> Well I finally found one. The Shakespeare SRA-25 is a marine Sirius antenna that can be permanantly roof mounted via a 7/16" hole. It also comes with another mount that works with 4 screw holes.
> 
> It can be painted to match as long as you don't use metallic paint. I painted mine to match my F250 and installed via the hole from an old cell antenna. Works great and is barely visible.


Thanks I was looking for something like this also!!!


----------

